# Blisters and bumps on puppys belly?



## briannawofford (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 7 week year old male Golden Retriever named Frank.
I got Frank last week and noticed he had these little bumps on his belly. I didn't think much of it and figured it would go away, however, I am a little worried. 

Some of the bumps are sort of a yellow-green color and appear like pimples. After he urinates he also sometimes has a sort of yellow-green puss on his private part as pictured below.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be??

Here is a picture of his belly..


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The bumps could be puppy acne. The greenish/yellow discharge on his penis is a natural/normal lubricant. He'll get better about cleaning himself.


----------

